# Wet Rub



## beretta92_fs2003 (Oct 3, 2009)

Who has a good wet rub they are willing to share?I want to try something differnt than the dry rub.Thanks guys.


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 3, 2009)

What kind of meat are you looking to apply the wet rub to? That might make a difference if you're looking for specific recipes.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 3, 2009)

We just need to know what you want to marinade because there are differant ones for differant meats. Let me know and I know a couple of ones.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 3, 2009)

Here are a couple that I have collected...

 *Southwestern Wet Rub for Brisket

**Ingredients:*

*4 Tbl *Cayenne
*2 Tbl *Paprika
*6 Tbl *Brown sugar
*2 Tbl *Salt
*2 Tbl *Onion powder
*2 Tbl *Black pepper
2 *tsp *Cumin
*4 **Tbl* Worcestershire sauce
*2 Tbl *Tabasco
*6 *Cloves garlic crushed
*Directions:*

Mix all ingredients together. Pack all around a 10 pound brisket and refrigerate 24 hours before smoking. Place in smoker, careful not to dislodge the rub. Smoke for 8 hours.
*Sweet Beer Wet Rub Recipe*

*Ingredients *
2 Tbsp Yellow Mustard
1/2 Cup Brown Sugar
1 Tbsp Paprika
1 Tbsp Minced Onion
1 tsp Soy Sauce
1/3 Cup Beer

*Directions *
Combine dry ingredients in a bowl
Add soy sauce
Mix well
Slowly pour in beer while stirring until you have a      thick paste
spoon rub on meat
Wrap in cling wrap and store in fridge


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 3, 2009)

take your normal rub and add apple juice.


----------



## beretta92_fs2003 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for the response guys.I was going to do a 10lb butt and 2 chuckies.


----------



## partner in swine (Oct 3, 2009)

I used Tang in place of apple juice on my last smoke, it was awesome.


----------

